# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  SCOT (Shared Computer Operated Transport), driverless electric car, Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Future Urban Mobility

Press-release
"SMART launches first Singapore-developed driverless car designed for operations on public roads"

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 27, 2014




> Singapore-MIT Alliance (SMART) launches first Singapore-developed driverless car designed for operations on public roads.


Article "Singapore-made driverless car to ply NUS roads"

by David Ee
January 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

One Night at Biopolis 

Published on Aug 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Launched! SMART-NUS driverless car trials at One-North

Published on Oct 16, 2015




> SMART-NUS has been approved for trials of their self-driving car in the One-North region of Singapore, alongside public traffic!

----------


## Airicist

The SCOT experience

Published on Oct 18, 2015




> Hop on and experience a driverless ride with SCOT!
> SCOT, or Shared Computer Operated Transport, is Singapore’s first locally-developed driverless car, jointly developed by NUS Engineering and the Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology. SCOT is currently on trial within Singapore’s one-north business park.

----------


## Airicist

SMART-NUS AV @ One North 17 Nov 2015

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> Demonstration with the SMART-NUS autonomous car at One-North business district in Singapore for the Land Transport Authority (LTA) Technology Showcase. The car was shown to drive autonomously between Fusionopolis (Galaxis building) and Biopolis (Nucleos building) on uncontrolled public roads. More progress is expected through continued testing in the area up through year 2016.

----------

